# Ill be in the dallas area (Burleson)



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ill be in the dallas area (Burleson) between Aug1 and Aug9 before i fly to korea. is there any meetings i could attend or antyhing like that going on?

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure when our August meeting is but I'd love to see you. I'm only 5 minutes away. You could come by and see our tanks. Not sure what free time you have. I'll pm you with my info.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

definitly


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm just down the road from Tex gal. I'm sure between all the different aquatic groups, we can find something for you.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

sweet.


----------

